

Gill Dyslexic — a $2 dyslexic font based on the work behind Dyslexie - _phred
http://www.pixelscript.net/gilldyslexic/

======
skrebbel
The text uses the term "research" with respect to Dyslexie. The only research
performed was an M.Sc. thesis that showed that it is slightly easier to read
than Arial.

~~~
ristretto
I would be interested to see more related research too. We spend far too much
time reading text so even a slight increase in readability is important, even
for non-dyslexics

~~~
pixelscript
I would like to do research on my font too, I don't have any academic links or
funds for it though.

~~~
dlss
I know this isn't the place for this, but I wanted to make sure you saw
this...

For me, your Mono_Dyslexic font is life changing.

That is all.

~~~
pixelscript
I'm really glad you like it. Can I quote you as a testimonial?

------
atgm
I can't read this without discomfort; it really feels like the letters are
swimming/waving back and forth as I read.

~~~
acqq
I actually felt nausea trying to read longer samples linked in:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2815786>

But I'm not dyslexic.

------
petercooper
My dyslexic wife just found it unnerving but that doesn't mean it's not better
in _practice_ :-) I found it odd, myself, it seems to "move" about, which is
weird since I'm not dyslexic and am fine with ordinary type. Almost like the
situation has been reversed!

~~~
bilalhusain
I am not dyslexic (but a little sick right now) and it almost gives me a
motion sickness feeling.

------
stuffchunk
Funny thing the downloaded file is named Gill_Dyselxic.ttf.

I was looking for a font like this after seeing this
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLtYFcHx7ec>. Two dollar is a steal!

------
stefanve
It looks a bit to much like comic sans to me (aka ugly :) ). Normally I just
make the text bigger, that seems to work pretty good as well. I would pay up
to 50E for a good looking font based on this idea

edit: I had 2$ to spare and it seems to work. it is easier for me to read with
this font. not sure if it is better than time new romans

edit2:

screen shots in smaller font <http://imgur.com/a/HEADE>

last one is original for reference. original text:
<http://www.economist.com/node/18958397>

------
dlss
Just a buy now button with no license?

Could I use this on a webpage?

~~~
_phred
I sent the author a note asking about that, and whether or not he'd be willing
to license under a Creative Commons or similar. If this technique works for
dyslexics, then it'd be great to have a free version out there!

~~~
lawlit
I find it quiet greedy and tightwad to ask for money for this thing, for 2
reasons: 1) It will help sick people. 2) It's based on other people research.

EDIT: think about those who made great software (Linux, emacs, etc.) and made
it available for everyone, for free, and think about a guy who ask 2$ for a
font that might help sick people.

------
hm2k
I'm Dyslexic and I don't have any trouble with reading any fonts.

To me, this font just looks like Comic Sans. I see no added benefit in terms
of readability.

------
CrazedGeek
Anyone else think that Dyslexie was easier to read?

~~~
Alterlife
I did find it easier to read... but I really wonder how much of the effect
comes from the size of the sample text. It's huge!

The scaled down version is a little harder to read: <http://imgur.com/Xh3Mt>.
(ctrl + mousewheel to resize the image on the page direct)... and here again,
I'm not sure how much of the difficulty to read the smaller version comes
because of quality lost from scaling.

It would be nice to see a screen-shot the font as it is rendered in a smaller
typeface.

~~~
stefanve
here you go:

<http://imgur.com/a/HEADE>

last one is original for reference. original text:
<http://www.economist.com/node/18958397>

